# samedi 19 novembre 2011 Install-party à Quimper (Finistère)



## ReunigKozh (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Linux Quimper sera au Centre des Abeilles à Quimper (4 rue Sergent Le Flao), le samedi 19 novembre 2011 de 14h à 18h, pour animer une Install-Party.
Celles et ceux qui veulent passer à un système d'exploitation libre, pourront trouver aide et conseils pour installer la distribution GNU/Linux de leur choix.
Si vous êtes un utilisateur régulier ou occasionnel de GNU/Linux, vous pourrez aider ces personnes pour l'installation et/ou la prise en main des distributions que vous connaissez.

Une re-distribution gratuite d'ordinateurs déclassés (P4 de 1,5 à 2,5GHz) reconfigurés avec un système libre et des logiciels libres, sera aussi organisée. 
Nous aurons besoin de personnes pour une présentation simple aux personnes qui récupéreront ces ordis, de l'interface graphique et des logiciels libres installés sur ces machines.
Il est possible de bénéficier de cette redistribution. Il suffit pour cela de s'inscrire au Centre des Abeilles (02 98 55 33 13). 
La redistribution s'adresse en priorité aux personnes étant dans une situation financière précaire ou aux associations de l'économie sociale et solidaire.

Aura lieu aussi, une présentation d'imprimantes 3D domestiques permettant d'imprimer des objets en plastique recyclable (projet reprap sous licence libre) 

Pour terminer la journée une table ronde sera organisée autour du livre "Comment contourner la censure sur Internet" rédigé lors de "Book Sprint" et faisant partie de manuels "Free Libre Open Source Software"

Si vous êtes disponible et que vous avez envie de faire partager vos connaissances ou trouver de l'aide pour résoudre des problèmes que vous rencontrez avec des Logiciels Libres, rendez-vous samedi 19 novembre au centre des Abeilles. 
Vous pouvez le faire savoir sur le forum de Linux Quimper
A très bientôt 
René


----------

